# Say HELLO to Splinter and Nimh!



## courtneyrae (Jun 10, 2011)

Meet Nimh & Splinter! They're my two beautiful new babies =] I got them from a rattery in San Francisco [we're in Oakland], and they're my first pair of rats ever. They're currently five weeks old and have a tendency to act like spastic rabbits. Splinter's the explorer while Nimh's more of a cuddlebug, but overall they're just adorable. 
I've had them for about a week and Splinter's almost totally litter trained [Nimh still does NOT get the idea, at ALL -.- lol ) and they were already well socialized when we got them. I've heard bruxing/chattering from them both and they love climbing all over me and my boyfriend- especially down our shirts - and wrestling with each other in their Rat Manor [yes, from Petco]. 
Splinter's the black one, while Nimh is a dumbo mink merle. And I'm Courtney!


----------



## Loulie (Jun 7, 2011)

oh how precious! i need things like this to keep me going until i get my two babies a week today!!! goodness me they are adorable! you are a very very lucky person! congrats and hello to the little ones  xxx


----------



## distancel (May 14, 2011)

Omg I had to call me partner over the computer to see these pictures, they're so lovely. The picture of Splinter (Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles?!? ) is so adorable, looks a lot like two of the babies we just adopted. And that picture of Nimh (Secret of Nimh?? One of my fave books ) is soooo precious, wow. My boyrfriend wants to steal them both XD. They both look so friendly <3. 
Are they boys or girls? Anyway they are such cuties, like Loulie said, you are very lucky.


----------



## courtneyrae (Jun 10, 2011)

Haha they are cute huh?! =D They're both girls, sisters from the same litter, and are super friendly. They're still not too happy about getting picked up and sitting still in our hands, but they love climbing all over us and sitting on our shoulders and getting pet [Nimh more so]. And yes, TMNT and The Secret of Nimh were the inspirations for the names =] Splinter's definitely a little gangster ninja, haha.


----------



## Squitchley (May 23, 2011)

Oh my gosh, I think I'm in love. Pretty pretty please can I steal them  Even though San Francisco is soo far away!  I want them!


----------



## distancel (May 14, 2011)

I know what you mean, our babies aren't too fond of being picked up yet and sitting still they'd rather climb around on us like little monkeys. They're so hyper at that age lol. I often end up with one in my pocket or climbing down my shirt or under my arms and i'm sooo ticklish. They're so adorable when they're young but it is nice when they mellow out a bit!


----------



## jadeangel (Jan 7, 2009)

Must say I love Nimh's name  I had a Nimh myself and she was a sweetheart and is greatly missed.

Congrats on your furr babies!


----------



## windyhill (Apr 19, 2008)

So cute!


----------



## courtneyrae (Jun 10, 2011)

Haha thank you everybody! I'm glad my babies are bringing smiles to others =] And I know exactly what you mean - Splinter's intent on burrowing as close to the skin as she can get, which ends up leaving me squirming with scratches all down everywhere. They can scale my pant leg all the way up to the top of my head, which I think is pretty impressive.


----------

